# UberSUV Color Requirement?



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if for UberSUV does the suv on the approved list required a black exterior and black interior to meet Uber standards?

I know black and black is stated as a requirement for black car.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes. Must be black/black.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

vipdriver said:


> Does anyone know if for UberSUV does the suv on the approved list required a black exterior and black interior to meet Uber standards?
> 
> I know black and black is stated as a requirement for black car.


I'd throw some Hot Rod Red in there..


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

I was just hoping Uber would allow my White/tan Yukon Denali be acceptable. 

Is Black/Black a main transportation industry standard and that why Uber require it?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Black on black. However I've seen some black SUVs with tan interior.


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Black on black. However I've seen some black SUVs with tan interior.


Thanks. No white on tan seen? Bummer. I do have black on black E350 so I guess I will only able to drive as black car.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

vipdriver said:


> Thanks. No white on tan seen? Bummer. I do have black on black E350 so I guess I will only able to drive as black car.


Definitely no White/Tan for SUV. You might be able to get away with black paint and light interior until someone complains to uber about it. They really have no clue what color the interior of the car is. Exterior paint color is usually on the registration, so that they will know.

You also have all the other requirements too, right? Limo plates, commercial insurance, and whatever else uber requires from your city/state. Can't drive SUV or Black without them.


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Definitely no White/Tan for SUV. You might be able to get away with black paint and light interior until someone complains to uber about it. They really have no clue what color the interior of the car is. Exterior paint color is usually on the registration, so that they will know.
> 
> You also have all the other requirements too, right? Limo plates, commercial insurance, and whatever else uber requires from your city/state. Can't drive SUV or Black without them.


Yeah thanks. I am going through the process currently. My market is Charlotte NC, one thing I trying to understand is if a commercial driver license is going to be required by Uber or the city.

Fun thing happen (or not sure if was an Uber manipulation to get me to become a black car/driver), when I first signed up for a P2P account my secound day out Uber started senting me black and SUV request.

Then after 3 days they corrected it and only sent X and XL. So I quickly saw the difference in the rates/payout. Another black drive in my area said he has seen then do this before.

Heared any others experience this?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

vipdriver said:


> Yeah thanks. I am going through the process currently. My market is Charlotte NC, one thing I trying to understand is if a commercial driver license is going to be required by Uber or the city.
> 
> Fun thing happen (or not sure if was a Uber manipulation) , when first signed up for P2P account my secound day out Uber sent me black and SUV request.
> 
> ...


The state you live in, at the very least, is going to require that you have a taxi/livery class approved on your license. Don't know about NC, but in CT you need to get your fingerprints done for that and you need a full medical exam. You may also need to take some kind of training course, but that's a state to state thing. In CT, that's not required.

You're also most likely going to have to go through federal and state department of transportation for approvals. You'll need to pay application fees for all this. Again, every state is different with what's required.

Uber probably just set you up in the wrong category because you shouldn't be receiving black car requests without all this stuff on file. Maybe they realized their mistake. Without commercial plates and insurance, you should only be getting X or XL requests. And I would not be using a Mercedes for anything but black car service and prices.


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Black is attractive color for uber SUV.


----------

